# St Tropez no camping cars welcome



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone considering going to the aire at St Tropez forget it. They closed it this year I tried to use it drove into the carpark entrance as the book tells you. No chance you are not welcome. We stayed around St tropez for about a week and on our visits to the port we must have seen around a dozen or so vans doing the same as us It isn't easy reversing out of the car park back onto the busy main road. Also the 2 aires at St Loiuse have closed there is now one aire which is out of town not very nice.
We have travelled along the atlantic coast down to Birritz over the past month and across over to Sete and along to Cannes. I think the French have change there mind about welcoming Motorhomes into coastal towns. There are lots more no camping car signs than last year. 
Also have the limit on your credit card increased the prices are scandalous.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

What aire do you mean Pete? I didn't know there was one in St Tropez. I put up one at Pampleonne beach - Les Tamaris a few years back, is it that or the other one further down the beach? I hope not


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We were at St Tropez last month. We followed the instructions in the "All the Aires France" guide and entered through the bus barrier parking in the large car park on the harbour front. We checked with the staff in the office and it was okay to stop the night. While we were the only motorhome during the day, we had 10 French camping cars around us by evening. You pay according to the hours stayed and 24hr was nearly 15 Euros - expensive, but very convenient - 2 minutes walk to the main harbour restaurants etc.

Where we did have trouble was at Antibes. All the car parks near the harbour had height barriers. We parked on a roadside near some very tatty liveaboards and only stayed 1 hour as not happy leaving the motorhome. Antibes got no revenue from us - very shortsighted! We have a A/S Nuevo and can park in most car park spaces, so it is not usually a problem to park during the day - but not in Antibes! Height barriers are becoming more of a problem in France (we are a fraction under 3m high). They are appearing even at supermarkets.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

FoweyBoy said:


> We were at St Tropez last month. We followed the instructions in the "All the Aires France" guide and entered through the bus barrier parking in the large car park on the harbour front. We checked with the staff in the office and it was okay to stop the night. While we were the only motorhome during the day, we had 10 French camping cars around us by evening. You pay according to the hours stayed and 24hr was nearly 15 Euros - expensive, but very convenient - 2 minutes walk to the main harbour restaurants etc.
> 
> .


When we went into St T, (3 years ago!)there was no parking at all in that car park for MH's - loads of room for coaches etc. we parked on one of the roads and had a look around. Good to see that some provision is made for MH's there.
Doesn't answer the OP's point - where was it he had problems?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I was there four months ago, I didn't know about the Aire but there was no chance of parking anywhere - We did the circuit three or four times and then drove off. Very disapointed.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Last summer we stayed near St t and ere warned that breakins in caravans and particulaly mh `s was on the increase.
Whilst in a traffic queue we actualy witnessed three young men break into a mh. Two of them helped the third onto the roof and he entered thro`large roof light.
within seconds he was out of the door with a bag of stash.
They were of African origin. Probably illigal immigrants


Dave p


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

There is a private Aire 3km from centre of St Tropez and quite good 12€ inc electric and not far from beach.

We found it ok to cycle into St Tropez from the Aire.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

What is meant by an Aire?

Surely if you pay a fee to park there then to me it is just another campsite but minus all the usual facilities?

What am I missing?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

We were at St T last month and went through the bus lane - no problem even spoke to the parking attendant who confirmed it was fine to stay. Cost for 24 hrs was 14.60 Euros - up considerably since last year. The pricing structure is very confusing and does tend to put people off, however the attendant explained the costs and all was well - pity they didn't make it clear on the tariff board

There is a Motorhome only campsite or commercial Aire about 4 Kms outside St T - we found it excellent at 11 Euros per night - true it was a drag walking into town if you are not walkers. Owner produces his own wine and sells it to campers. In summer he opens a bar and serves BBQ meals

I agree with Foweyboy so some degree about Antibes however we found a great place near the start of the walk around Cap D'Antibes that was free in winter (not sure about summer but suspect MH's wouldn't be allowed) and many of the open all year campsites in and around Antibes do special deals for camping cars - Vieille Ferme, Parc des Maurettes and Hypodrome all reasonably priced with good facilities. There is a free Aire a little up the coast towards Nice at St Laurent du Var that has services and is free all year but a little far out for Antibes (approx 6km)

All the above in the MHF database

PS - forgot to mention that at St T the first hour is free so you could simply drive out if not happy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!



oldun said:


> What is meant by an Aire?


See here: Guide to Aires de Service

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Boff said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that but I am still not convinced that the kind of Aire where you pay are not just another kind of campsite. How does the use of them differ from the use of a CL for example?

I am all for a different kind of overnight stop but as an Aire can be anything from a cap park to a place with quite a few facuilities I am confused between the staement that "they are totally differnt in concept from a campsite" and their marked similarity to other campsites.

We just seem to have big campsite, small campsites, complex campsites, simple campsites, Municipal campsites, CXlub sites, Cls and Aires.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Oldun

well they are different from a campsite in that they are quite often a small parking area for motorhomes only (NOT CARAVANS) in a small town or village. The space allocated is not normally as big as a campsite, quite often close to the guy next door - no 6m rule like on CC or CCC sites in the UK. They will almost always have fresh water & a place to dump your thetford. Ideal if you want a quick overnight, or a day or two.

A CL / CS in the UK is a mini campsite for only 5 units, similarly set up with water & toilet dump, but they are normally in rural areas, at farms etc, not normally in places where you can walk to use the village shops etc


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

We tried to use this aire last september, 

we drove up to the bus lane and up to the barrier, a voice on the intercom told us it was not for motorhomes, couldnt see any other bus lane and i am sure we where in the right place.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

paulkenny9 said:


> We tried to use this aire last september,
> 
> we drove up to the bus lane and up to the barrier, a voice on the intercom told us it was not for motorhomes, couldnt see any other bus lane and i am sure we where in the right place.


Not sure where you were, however the bus lane is on the righthand side and the only one without a height barrier. You just press the button and take your ticket, up goes the barrier and in you go.

The attendants office is a newish looking place about 20mtrs to the right.

They are kinda strict about where you park and all MH's go to the left about 150mtrs and then bear right and park in a line alongside the beach/jetty. I guess the French have stopped going there in numbers as the cost is high for a carpark without facilities, however we had about 10 MHer's for company from Germany, Belgium and Italy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We stopped visiting St. Trop and the Med Coast 15 years ago when the authorities were making it very plain motorhomes were not welcome.
Large signs in four languages proclaimed no overnight parking for motorhomes at every possible space from Cannes to Marseille. 

It had been very flexible for some years before but as more and more vans were abusing these parking places by extending awnings, hanging out washing and emptying tanks, you could see the writing on the wall.
I felt the worst culprits were Italian vans. 

We moved to the Atlantic coast and never regretted it. 

Ray.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Aires etc*

From what our French friends are telling us, Motorhomers (they are) are becoming more and more unwelcome because of their attitude and the fact that they seem to think they can camp wherever and do whatever they please. We are it would appear becoming our own worst enemy and I am afraid we seem to be becoming just to numerous.

They did stress that they did not include the English.

Steve


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Aires etc*



pneumatician said:


> We are it would appear becoming our own worst enemy and I am afraid we seem to be becoming just to numerous.
> 
> Steve


I have to agree with you here. Even in late October and again in Jan/Feb, there were dozens of motorhomers around on the South Coast of France. We counted over 70 vans in Le Lavandou on one night in early Feb, well before the Mimosa festival. And yes one or two are spoiling it for the rest of us. We were parked next to a Belgian guy that just let his waste water run out of his van under the next two or three vans. He had boxes, rubbish and bikes parked all around and his genny was going from before 8am until midnight every day - a disgrace to us all.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

venwood,
Yep thats where we were, on the right next to some buildings with the barrier, busses only and they deffinatly werent playing with us :?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

paulkenny9 said:


> venwood,
> Yep thats where we were, on the right next to some buildings with the barrier, busses only and they deffinatly werent playing with us :?


Sorry to hear that Paulkenny9, they must have been having an off day or something. As I say we were there in early March this year and no problem. Anyway, while St T is a nice place, they do serve the most expensive coffee in the S of F (we had to pay 12 Euros for 2 cups of latte) so you didn't miss much. Should you ever find yourself in that area again then try this place:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3301

Very friendly and good facilities. Nice walk around the point into St T

Pete


----------

